# Mntra & Loot Audio Competition



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

The entry must use their free instrument, Rasa, as a primary component and must be uploaded to Instagram before 31st of December 2021. The prizes include only items that I already have, but Instagram is the bigger stumbling block for me. Looks fun, though.

I can't find a link to post; I received this in an email. If anyone can find a link, please do post it!


----------



## Vladinemir (Dec 9, 2021)

FB link


IG


Sadly, Rasa crushes on my ol' PC.


----------

